# Dogs nose is changing colours?



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I don't know if this is a sign of something wrong, or if it just happens, but Sawyer is a year old and I just noticed his nose is starting to turn pink, as well as a couple spots on his lips.
Is that dangerous or do dogs just change colours sometimes?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Whites, creams, reds, and apricots are preferred to have solid black pigment, however this is not always the case. Some say there's a lot of environmental factors to go into fading pigment, but I personally believe it's all genetics. Cairo, my red toy, his pigment started fading at 6 months, it started getting darker once the summer came around, but with Vienna, my cream standard, he nose is still nearly solid black at 4 years old.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Pink spots on nose*

Thyroid could be off, also could be contact dermatitis or infection. Could not hurt to have it checked.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Some dogs' noses will turn pink if they eat and drink out of plastic bowls. I guess it's a type of contact dermatitis as mentioned above.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lots of white, cream, apricot and red dogs have fading noses. Some will go all the way pink, some will go brown from black. Not a lot to do about it. It's genetic. Preferred is to stay black, but fading noses is an issue in poodles. It isn't dangerous unless it is a bacterial infection or something like that. Usually it's not. My white standard ended up with a completely pink nose by 10 years old. My light apricot girl had a black nose, it turned brownish at about a year, then black again for a few months and now seems to be getting dark brown again! I am pretty sure she will lose her black nose for good at some point. My sister in laws cream boy has a nose as black as night with no signs of fading. He also has solid black toenails.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I've heard of the plastic bowl thing before, they eat out of stainless steal, but their water bowl is plastic :O I don't think I could find a water jug made of steel though, he drinks more than a bowl a day


----------

